# Полезные ресурсы и ссылки



## kep (30 Дек 2021)

Электронные инструменты на Форуме Аккордеонистов:

Digital & Midi Accordions
Группы Roland в groups.io:

Roland V-Acc
Roland FR-8X
Roland FR-4X
Roland BK-7M
Группы в Facebook:

Roland V-Accordion user
GR8 IDEAS
Roland FR8x Owners Club
Modern Accordionists


----------

